
Elon Musk Gets Schooled in EV Twitter Fight with Daimler - doener
https://www.autoblog.com/2017/09/26/mercedes-daimler-elon-musk-tesla-twitter-fight/
======
quuquuquu
This author is hilariously biased. I am not a Tesla fan at all, but Elon did
not "get schooled" by Daimler.

Daimler claims to have been working on EVs for 100 years. Yet by their own
admission, their cars won't be "fully electric until 2020-2025".

Come on man. Tesla ships full electric cars. Daimler doesn't.

End the fanboying.

